# VRAM aufrüsten



## snappz (27. Februar 2008)

*VRAM aufrüsten*

Ist es eigentlich möglich (und wenn ja meint ihr es wird irgendwann etwas derartiges geben?) den VRAM einer Grafikkarte per Steckplatz oder Slot auf der Graka zu erweitern? 

Ich meine so wie man auch normalen Arbeitsspeicher aufrüsten kann, könnte man doch auch den Videospeicher erweitern, ohne sich eine neue Grafikkarte kaufen zu müssen (beispielsweise um viele aufwendige texturen darzustellen).

Insbesondere nachdem die Speichergröße der Grafikkarten immer weiter anwächst.

Hat jemand ähnliche Vorstellungen?
mfg snappz


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: VRAM aufrüsten*

Es war mal möglich, aufgrund der Anforderung an der Signalqualität wird sowas aber nicht mehr möglich sein.

WIr sprechen hier ja von Frequenzen von 1GHz und mehr...


----------



## SkastYX (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: VRAM aufrüsten*

Habe hier auch noch eine alte Matrox rumliegen, welche einen Notebook-ram-artigen Slot hat.
Ansonsten habe ich das nicht mehr gesehen.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: VRAM aufrüsten*

sowas kommt warscheinlich eh nimma weil man damit den ganzen oem boards mit low end grafikchips und viel zu viel vram die existenz klaut


----------



## Stefan Payne (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: VRAM aufrüsten*

Nein, sowas kommt nicht mehr, weil es technisch einfach nicht möglich ist!

Schau mal, wo wir gerad bei PC-Hauptspeicher sind (~400MHz) und wo wir bei 'normalen' Grafikkarten sind -> ~900MHz, teilweise auch 1250MHz.

Und, wie ich oben schrieb, sind die Anforderungen an die Singallaufzeiten und so weiter sehr hoch, da kann man nicht mal eben 'nen Stecker hinlöten und wenn, wäre der Stecker teurer als die Karte...


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (27. Februar 2008)

*AW: VRAM aufrüsten*

hab ich deinen obigen beitrag irgendwo in frage gestellt  ?
glaube eher nein..... wollte nur meinen unmut über eben jene grafikkarten loswerden...
mir is schon auch bewusst dass externer vram va rein technisch kaum machbar ist,
mein beitrag war mehr ironisch zu verstehen^^


----------



## DIS (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: VRAM aufrüsten*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Nein, sowas kommt nicht mehr, weil es technisch einfach nicht möglich ist!
> 
> Schau mal, wo wir gerad bei PC-Hauptspeicher sind (~400MHz) und wo wir bei 'normalen' Grafikkarten sind -> ~900MHz, teilweise auch 1250MHz.
> 
> Und, wie ich oben schrieb, sind die Anforderungen an die Singallaufzeiten und so weiter sehr hoch, da kann man nicht mal eben 'nen Stecker hinlöten und wenn, wäre der Stecker teurer als die Karte...




Bei DDR3 werden doch schon I/O Taktraten von 1 GHz erreicht. 

Und der ist auch zum Stecken.


----------



## riedochs (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: VRAM aufrüsten*

Es lohnt sich auch nicht mehr für die Hersteller, ganz abgesehen von der nicht Machbarkeit


----------



## Stefan Payne (28. Februar 2008)

*AW: VRAM aufrüsten*

Machbarkeit ist nicht unbedingt ein Problem, es gibt durchaus Steckverbindungen, die diese wahnwitzigen Takte vertragen.

Nur bleibt eben das Problem der Kosten, sowas macht nur sinn, wenns die Kosten nicht unnötig in die höhe treiben würde, dumm nur, das solche Steckverbindungen arsch teuer sind, so dass wir, hätten wir aufrüstbare Karten, den doppelten Preis zahlen müssten.

Macht also nicht soo viel Sinn...


----------



## |L1n3 (2. März 2008)

*AW: VRAM aufrüsten*



DIS schrieb:


> Bei DDR3 werden doch schon I/O Taktraten von 1 GHz erreicht.
> 
> Und der ist auch zum Stecken.



Die zugriffszeiten sind aber vergleichsweise hoch (5ns glaub ich bei DDR-RAM).
Bei GDDR4 sind glaub ich nurnoch 0,8 ns und bei gutem GDDR3 warens meist auch nur 1ns .. also da is schon nen Unterschied jenseits der Taktrate


----------



## px2 (3. März 2008)

*AW: VRAM aufrüsten*

ich fände ja das ganze in eine andere richtung interessant den vram als normalen ram oder gar als ssd zu benutzen (das wären mal zugriffszeiten) aber das wird wahrscheinlich eher schwer bis gar nicht realisierbar sein (schon alleine vom fsb der dafür notwendig wär)


----------

